# Problem with my whatsapp on Nokia X2-00! Can anyone help??



## Anish9218 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use Aircel and downloaded Whatsapp app into my Nokia x2-00. It got installed and I can see the chat lists. The internet settings are fine as I can surf net through Opera Mini Browser. But I'm unable to send messages in whatsapp, It just shows the waiting symbol and not the ticks. And my friends cannot see me in their whatsapp list. 
I have no clue what to do next. I tried reinstalling, problem still continues. What should I do?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2012)

for what I remember what's app is still in beta stage for s40 devices. .. Is your phone supported..


----------



## techlover (Aug 25, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> for what I remember what's app is still in beta stage for s40 devices. .. Is your phone supported..



it is supported 
try getting it from here WhatsApp for Nokia Series 40


----------



## koolent (Aug 26, 2012)

Works wonders on my X2-01. Should works with yours !


----------



## siddarthmallya (Mar 6, 2013)

koolent said:


> Works wonders on my X2-01. Should works with yours !



thats great mate , i use idea sim and same phone but it says Problem connecting to server..can you please help me to get over that ???? thanx


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

Try using any other's sim and see if it works. Also you can try making personal configuration settings for web.


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 7, 2013)

no fix for that, its a known issue with X2- series handsets. THis is why: 
*Description: During testing we saw that the customer will be prompted to select the APN sometimes when trying to open a few applications. The customer will see a screen with the list of APN's (ex. 3, WLAN etc.) asking them to select an APN. The issue is generally observed when trying to open an application which establishes Network connection like Mail etc. *
I think it may be resolved with 3G data connection, if not no other fix...


----------

